
10 Health Myths That Just Won't Die, Debunked by Science - fraqed
http://lifehacker.com/10-health-myths-that-just-wont-die-debunked-by-scienc-1443659706
======
jljljl
If we're going to say "debunked by science", it would be great to cite a meta-
analysis or a paper or two that actually debunks the claims, rather than rely
on the claims of a few doctors.

Plenty of doctors have made claims that perpetuate these myths, so simply
citing a few more doctors is not entirely convincing.

~~~
cstrat
Agreed! It is just adding fuel to the fire...

